# Milan: spunta il fondo Ares Capital con Investcorp



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.

*Sempre Festa: sulla valutazione complessiva di 1,2 miliardi, l’equity complessivo sarebbe di 800 milioni di euro circa. All’interno di questa cifra ci sarebbero però anche circa 400 milioni di “preferred equity”, strumento ibrido che verrebbe concesso proprio da un gruppo finanziario come Ares Capital. I restanti 400 milioni verrebbero invece forniti dai sottoscrittori storici di Investcorp. Successivamente lo stesso Investcorp andrebbe a sostituire la posizione di Ares Capital con capitali dei suoi sottoscrittori.*


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


via i democratici dal Milan!


----------



## bmb (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Per me possono spuntare pure dalle isole Comore, l'importante è che mettano i soldi con la pala.


----------



## Solo (5 Maggio 2022)

Mah. Qua ormai siamo all'operazione finanziaria pura, altro che sceicchi. 

Speriamo ci vada bene...


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


inizio a perdere fiducia e tornare alle sensazioni iniziali.
qui siamo in altalena.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Se lo dice Funesto....


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Dopo tutte le esperienze passate io ho deciso di prendere per buono qualsiasi notizia. Mi ricordo che perculavamo Forchetta sul cinefake ecc. 
Preferisco volare basso onestamente


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> inizio a perdere fiducia e tornare alle sensazioni iniziali.
> qui siamo in altalena.


Noi siamo nella tempesta d’emozioni che solo il calcio giocato può dare e dobbiamo pensare solo ai nostri 11 ragazzi in maglietta e pantaloncini su un campo verde. Quegli altri in giacca e cravatta dietro alla scrivania facessero quel che vogliono.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte le esperienze passate io ho deciso di prendere per buono qualsiasi notizia. Mi ricordo che perculavamo Forchetta sul cinefake ecc.
> Preferisco volare basso onestamente


Esatto, me lo ricordo quando si perculava Forchielli che è uno che sa ampiamente il fatto suo. Io direi di volare bassi, aspettare e vedere


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> inizio a perdere fiducia e tornare alle sensazioni iniziali.
> qui siamo in altalena.


Ti dico solo una cosa ( e faccio nuovamente presente che nessuno sa niente di concreto, credimi *NESSUNO* ).

Da sempre i partecipanti ai fondi, che essi siano americani, Africani o del Bahrein non rivelano mai la loro identità. Tu sai per caso dopo 4 anni chi sono gli investitori nel Delaware ? Non si è mai saputo e mai si saprà perchè questa è la norma.

Guarda invece come operano i fondi per capire cosa ne faranno del Milan ( sempre che si concretizzi ), guarda gli archi temporali degli investimenti, guarda i ritorni economici che garantiscono ai loro investitori.

Storicamente InvestCorp garantisce un ritorno dell investimento del 13% in 10 anni, per farlo negli ultimi 20 anni ha preso aziende sane ( come noi ) ci ha messo una montagna di soldi per attualizzarle e farle tornare super competitive sul mercato e poi rivenderle con guadagni altissimi.

Ora questo significa che InvestCorp se prenderà il Milan sparerà soldi a caso per i giocatori ? no, è molto piu probabile che come ci siamo augurati tutti dal giorno uno prenda la strada di Elliott ma mettendo il boost.

Ricordati da qui a Luglio, e fidati di quello che ti dico,nessuno sa niente.


----------



## Mauricio (5 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo una cosa ( e faccio nuovamente presente che nessuno sa niente di concreto, credimi *NESSUNO* ).
> 
> Da sempre i partecipanti ai fondi, che essi siano americani, Africani o del Bahrein non rivelano mai la loro identità. Tu sai per caso dopo 4 anni chi sono gli investitori nel Delaware ? Non si è mai saputo e mai si saprà perchè questa è la norma.
> 
> ...


Spero sia annuale quel rendimento, sennò parliamo di poco più dell’1% annuo, cosa che puoi ottenere investendo in Btp


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo una cosa ( e faccio nuovamente presente che nessuno sa niente di concreto, credimi *NESSUNO* ).
> 
> Da sempre i partecipanti ai fondi, che essi siano americani, Africani o del Bahrein non rivelano mai la loro identità. Tu sai per caso dopo 4 anni chi sono gli investitori nel Delaware ? Non si è mai saputo e mai si saprà perchè questa è la norma.
> 
> ...


Lollo però scusa tanto. Questo discorso si faceva ESATTAMENTE con i mister Bean, li, yang e cinesi vari.

Non sto dicendo che questi di InvestCorp siano dei pagliacci eh 

Però questa cosa del "non rivelano la loro identità".. ormai penso che noi per primi dovremmo stare attenti proprio a questi che non hanno facce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lollo però scusa tanto. Questo discorso si faceva ESATTAMENTE con i mister Bean, li, yang e cinesi vari.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che questi di InvestCorp siano dei pagliacci eh
> 
> Però questa cosa del "non rivelano la loro identità".. ormai penso che noi per primi dovremmo stare attenti proprio a questi che non hanno facce.


Berluscorp


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lollo però scusa tanto. Questo discorso si faceva ESATTAMENTE con i mister Bean, li, yang e cinesi vari.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che questi di InvestCorp siano dei pagliacci eh
> 
> Però questa cosa del "non rivelano la loro identità".. ormai penso che noi per primi dovremmo stare attenti proprio a questi che non hanno facce.


La differenza sostanziale è che il fondo è stra-conosciuto, una potenza, e l'uomo che ci mette la faccia è anch'esso ben definito e si sa chi sia. Poi chi c'è dentro il fondo mi interessa relativamente.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Basta con questi avvoltoi americani....
Mi fanno venire i brividi queste notizie, preferisco non pensarci...


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

*Sempre Festa: sulla valutazione complessiva di 1,2 miliardi, l’equity complessivo sarebbe di 800 milioni di euro circa. All’interno di questa cifra ci sarebbero però anche circa 400 milioni di “preferred equity”, strumento ibrido che verrebbe concesso proprio da un gruppo finanziario come Ares Capital. I restanti 400 milioni verrebbero invece forniti dai sottoscrittori storici di Investcorp. Successivamente lo stesso Investcorp andrebbe a sostituire la posizione di Ares Capital con capitali dei suoi sottoscrittori.*


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Festa: sulla valutazione complessiva di 1,2 miliardi, l’equity complessivo sarebbe di 800 milioni di euro circa. All’interno di questa cifra ci sarebbero però anche circa 400 milioni di “preferred equity”, strumento ibrido che verrebbe concesso proprio da un gruppo finanziario come Ares Capital. I restanti 400 milioni verrebbero invece forniti dai sottoscrittori storici di Investcorp. Successivamente lo stesso Investcorp andrebbe a sostituire la posizione di Ares Capital con capitali dei suoi sottoscrittori.*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Festa: sulla valutazione complessiva di 1,2 miliardi, l’equity complessivo sarebbe di 800 milioni di euro circa. All’interno di questa cifra ci sarebbero però anche circa 400 milioni di “preferred equity”, strumento ibrido che verrebbe concesso proprio da un gruppo finanziario come Ares Capital. I restanti 400 milioni verrebbero invece forniti dai sottoscrittori storici di Investcorp. Successivamente lo stesso Investcorp andrebbe a sostituire la posizione di Ares Capital con capitali dei suoi sottoscrittori.*


Coi condizionali pure io posso scrivere un articolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Festa: sulla valutazione complessiva di 1,2 miliardi, l’equity complessivo sarebbe di 800 milioni di euro circa. All’interno di questa cifra ci sarebbero però anche circa 400 milioni di “preferred equity”, strumento ibrido che verrebbe concesso proprio da un gruppo finanziario come Ares Capital. I restanti 400 milioni verrebbero invece forniti dai sottoscrittori storici di Investcorp. Successivamente lo stesso Investcorp andrebbe a sostituire la posizione di Ares Capital con capitali dei suoi sottoscrittori.*


Qualcuno mi spiega cosa ci sarebbe di male? La notizia mi lascia indifderente


----------



## Giek (5 Maggio 2022)

Sarà l’ultima volta che mi interesserò del passaggio di proprietà. Se anche quest’anno volta sarà una delusione, con l’arrivo di gente che non ha la minima intenzione di riportare il Milan a livelli fai da poter competere per la Champions, mi metterò l’anima in pace. Dovrò arrivare a patti con la realtà: non torneremo più grandi e vivacchieremo in un calcio, quello italiano, sempre più triste.
Ecco perché cerco di non guardare le partite di CL come quelle di ieri sera, fa solo rabbia vedere livelli a cui mai torneremo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Spero sia annuale quel rendimento, sennò parliamo di poco più dell’1% annuo, cosa che puoi ottenere investendo in Btp


è il ROE viene calcolato sull equity, è una proporzione tra utile netto e patrimonio netto.


----------



## Kayl (5 Maggio 2022)

Festa lo sa che non siamo una spa? Non possiamo avere un pacchetto azionario. Qualcuno prenda a schiaffi i suoi professori, sempre che ci sia andato al liceo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lollo però scusa tanto. Questo discorso si faceva ESATTAMENTE con i mister Bean, li, yang e cinesi vari.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che questi di InvestCorp siano dei pagliacci eh
> 
> Però questa cosa del "non rivelano la loro identità".. ormai penso che noi per primi dovremmo stare attenti proprio a questi che non hanno facce.


In che senso ?
Non è che il calcio è al di fuori dalle regole mondiali della finanza, se i fondi per natura intrinseca non rivelano il nome di chi ci mette l'equity non vedo perchè dovrebbero farlo per una squadra di calcio. Ma funziona cosi per tutti e tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La differenza sostanziale è che il fondo è stra-conosciuto, una potenza, e l'uomo che ci mette la faccia è anch'esso ben definito e si sa chi sia. Poi chi c'è dentro il fondo mi interessa relativamente.


Esatto, poi giusto per completezza : 
Parliamo di un fondo che esiste da 20 anni, che ha acquistato in passato Gucci, Dainese ecc ecc e ha portato le aziende ad un livello mai raggiunto prima. Non è che stiamo parlando di uno sconosciuto, parliamo di una potenza mondiale.


----------



## kipstar (5 Maggio 2022)

aspetto la fine del campionato per commentare queste cose.....
sono troppo concentrato sul finale di stagione per preoccuparmi o per esserne felice......
anche perché su ste cose spesso si va di riflesso ad altre operazioni finanziare svolte dalle parti in gioco in passato oppure perché "di solito" si fa così.....


imho


----------



## Marilson (5 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah. Qua ormai siamo all'operazione finanziaria pura, altro che sceicchi.
> 
> Speriamo ci vada bene...



non capisco perche' si continua a parlare di sceicchi. Il CEO di Investcorp e' un business man dell'Oman. Investcorp, cosi come Elliott, sostanzialmente gestisce soldi di terzi, che devono fruttare. Niente a che vedere con gli sceicchi veri, quelli dai fondi sovrani dalle disponibilita' illimitate. Non cambia assolutamente niente, forse giusto un aumento di budget per un paio di sessioni di mercato e se abbiamo fortuna il nuovo stadio. Non aspettatevi soldi a palate buttati nel Milan perche' vi fate solo male.


----------



## mabadi (5 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non capisco perche' si continua a parlare di sceicchi. Il CEO di Investcorp e' un business man dell'Oman. Investcorp, cosi come Elliott, sostanzialmente gestisce soldi di terzi, che devono fruttare. Niente a che vedere con gli sceicchi veri, quelli dai fondi sovrani dalle disponibilita' illimitate. Non cambia assolutamente niente, forse giusto un aumento di budget per un paio di sessioni di mercato e se abbiamo fortuna il nuovo stadio. Non aspettatevi soldi a palate buttati nel Milan perche' vi fate solo male.


sembra l'interpretazione più razionale. I tifoso spera sempre che ci sia il fondo sovrano che non vuole o non può apparire.
Ma indubbiamente la tua interpretazione è quella che oggi dicono i fatti.


----------



## malos (5 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non capisco perche' si continua a parlare di sceicchi. Il CEO di Investcorp e' un business man dell'Oman. Investcorp, cosi come Elliott, sostanzialmente gestisce soldi di terzi, che devono fruttare. Niente a che vedere con gli sceicchi veri, quelli dai fondi sovrani dalle disponibilita' illimitate. Non cambia assolutamente niente, forse giusto un aumento di budget per un paio di sessioni di mercato e se abbiamo fortuna il nuovo stadio. Non aspettatevi soldi a palate buttati nel Milan perche' vi fate solo male.


Sarà così. Io non spero in una marea di soldi buttati ma di aumentare esponenzialmente i ricavi e fare lo stadio solo nostro. Posso anche capire che vogliano far crescere il milan per gradi, in sostanza non cambierà di molto per il momento, al limite faranno un acquisto "vetrina" ma i calciatori saranno quelli fermati da Elliott.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> inizio a perdere fiducia e tornare alle sensazioni iniziali.
> qui siamo in altalena.


E tu sbagli a concedere fiducia,fai come me e vedrai che non ci resti male,io aspetto che il mio pensiero venga smentito dai fatti,in caso contrario sarà andata esattamente come mi aspettavo,senza essermi fatto delle illusioni.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2022)

Dietro l'acquisizione del Milan da parte di InvestCorp potrebbe esserci Mubadala. Ma potrebbe anche non esserci. Potrebbe esserci belzebù, ma potrebbe anche non esserci. Ecco, ora sono un giornalista. Solo che a me non me pagano.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Maggio 2022)

al ardhi cavaliere dello zodiaco affronta le 12 case per il Milan.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah. Qua ormai siamo all'operazione finanziaria pura, altro che sceicchi.
> 
> Speriamo ci vada bene...



Stessa cosa che ho pensato io, speriamo non sia un Idiott Bis


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo una cosa ( e faccio nuovamente presente che nessuno sa niente di concreto, credimi *NESSUNO* ).
> 
> Da sempre i partecipanti ai fondi, che essi siano americani, Africani o del Bahrein non rivelano mai la loro identità. Tu sai per caso dopo 4 anni chi sono gli investitori nel Delaware ? Non si è mai saputo e mai si saprà perchè questa è la norma.
> 
> ...


che nessuno sa niente è l'unica cosa che so per certo.


----------



## Marilson (5 Maggio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Dietro l'acquisizione del Milan da parte di InvestCorp potrebbe esserci Mubadala. Ma potrebbe anche non esserci. Potrebbe esserci belzebù, ma potrebbe anche non esserci. Ecco, ora sono un giornalista. Solo che a me non me pagano.



anche se ci fosse Mubadala dietro, come veicolerebbero i soldi? Finte sponsorizzazioni? Con il financial fair play i margini di manovra sono ridottissimi. Puoi spendere solo in proporzione al fatturato e non credo gli aumenti di capitale contino. Cioe' anche Mubadala volesse esporsi alla luce del sole e entrare come socio di minoranza, non potrebbero tirare fuori 200 milioni dal portafogli per finanziare una sessione di mercato faraonica, neanche se volessero farlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> anche se ci fosse Mubadala dietro, come veicolerebbero i soldi? Finte sponsorizzazioni? Con il financial fair play i margini di manovra sono ridottissimi. Puoi spendere solo in proporzione al fatturato e non credo gli aumenti di capitale contino. Cioe' anche Mubadala volesse esporsi alla luce del sole e entrare come socio di minoranza, non potrebbero tirare fuori 200 milioni dal portafogli per finanziare una sessione di mercato faraonica, neanche se volessero farlo.



La Uefa è una mafia e come tale se scendi a compromessi ti permette di far tutto, basta volerlo.


----------



## Sam (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: nell’operazione Investcorp-Milan, spunta il fondo Usa Ares Capita, un gruppo finanziario americano, nel possibile riassetto azionario del Milan.
> 
> *Sempre Festa: sulla valutazione complessiva di 1,2 miliardi, l’equity complessivo sarebbe di 800 milioni di euro circa. All’interno di questa cifra ci sarebbero però anche circa 400 milioni di “preferred equity”, strumento ibrido che verrebbe concesso proprio da un gruppo finanziario come Ares Capital. I restanti 400 milioni verrebbero invece forniti dai sottoscrittori storici di Investcorp. Successivamente lo stesso Investcorp andrebbe a sostituire la posizione di Ares Capital con capitali dei suoi sottoscrittori.*


Chissà se anche stavolta nel CDA ci sarà qualche amicone del Condor o di Silvio.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> anche se ci fosse Mubadala dietro, come veicolerebbero i soldi? Finte sponsorizzazioni? Con il financial fair play i margini di manovra sono ridottissimi. Puoi spendere solo in proporzione al fatturato e non credo gli aumenti di capitale contino. Cioe' anche Mubadala volesse esporsi alla luce del sole e entrare come socio di minoranza, non potrebbero tirare fuori 200 milioni dal portafogli per finanziare una sessione di mercato faraonica, neanche se volessero farlo.


Beh insomma eh. Puoi portare una sponsorizzazione del 30% del fatturato mi pare, con 50 milioni annuali in più come budget ci finanzi 4 giocatori in più del livello dei nostri più pagati. Una bella differenza direi. Ed esattamente quello che mi aspetterei da questa proprietà, rimanendo quindi nelle regole e nel solco di quanto fatto in questi ultimi 3 anni ma con un bel boost aggiuntivo immediato e poi crescer ulteriormente al crescere del fatturato. E questo parlo senza Mubadala o cose strane, perché invece se andiamo al livello di PSG e City loro all'inizio hanno avuto la possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa per gonfiarsi il fatturato.


----------



## Marilson (5 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Beh insomma eh. Puoi portare una sponsorizzazione del 30% del fatturato mi pare, con 50 milioni annuali in più come budget ci finanzi 4 giocatori in più del livello dei nostri più pagati. Una bella differenza direi. Ed esattamente quello che mi aspetterei da questa proprietà, rimanendo quindi nelle regole e nel solco di quanto fatto in questi ultimi 3 anni ma con un bel boost aggiuntivo immediato e poi crescer ulteriormente al crescere del fatturato. E questo parlo senza Mubadala o cose strane, perché invece se andiamo al livello di PSG e City loro all'inizio hanno avuto la possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa per gonfiarsi il fatturato.



bravo, hai colto il punto. PSG e City hanno potuto fare qualsiasi cosa a livello di fatturato, e ci metto anche Real e Barcellona. Con noi saranno inflessibili e senza pieta


----------



## uolfetto (5 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> bravo, hai colto il punto. PSG e City hanno potuto fare qualsiasi cosa a livello di fatturato, e ci metto anche Real e Barcellona. Con noi saranno inflessibili e senza pieta


Ripeto a me basterebbe la sponsorizzazione da 50 milioni che sta nel pieno delle regole e ci fa svoltare abbastanza. Anche perchè pure volendo questi secondo me non hanno nessuna intenzione di buttare soldi e smiliardare come gli sceicchi. Mettere 50 milioni per 5 o 6 anni significa aggiungere 300 milioni agli 1,2 di acquisto arrivando a 1,5 totale. Questo può innescare e velocizzare un processo che può portare il club a valere 2 miliardi o più nel giro di qualche anno. Che magari è quello che interessa a loro. E a noi invece avere squadra più forte e vincere di conseguenza.


----------

